
Why does Microsoft say Zoho is the Fake Office? - ashishk
http://fakeoffice.org/
======
javery
The reason I have never tried Zoho is because I can't believe anyone could
create that many awesome apps, which leads me to believe they are all mediocre
and just checking another box on the "how many apps can we build list".

I don't know if this is true, but its the reason I still haven't spent the
time to try them.

~~~
siong1987
It is a 1000 people company. I believe that a 1000 people company can
definitely create that many products.

~~~
javery
Really? Microsoft has 90k people and has only managed to create a handful of
good products (and that depends on your definition of good).

~~~
dasil003
When Microsoft released the killer version of Word in 1990 they only had 4000
employees (according to wolframalpha).

------
ryandvm
Because it is?

Let's be honest - everyone is out there chasing Office for features and
functionality. That they've pulled it off with Javascript and a web browser is
insanely impressive, but nonetheless, they are all imitating the old-timers in
a 20 year old product space.

~~~
eru
MS Office is a copy-cat product, too.

~~~
briansmith
15 years ago. It has been the industry leader for a long time.

~~~
blueben
s/leader //

Fixed that for you.

------
iterationx
Reminds me of a story from Tony Robbins. This turnaround expert was hired to
fix Six Flags. Now the Eureka moment came when the employees started to think
of their business as being in league with Disneyland, instead of being in
league with the local Midway fairs. So for Microsoft to give lip service to
Zoho is really a terrible move on their part, since strategically they want
their product to be on the same level as no one, but they just revealed that
they don't feel that way about Office.

------
weaksauce
One thing that no company should do when selling a product, is show me an ad
for some movie before a video that explains the product. I was interested in
the CRM product for work but the ad before the sales pitch is poor form for a
company trying to sell me something.

------
dot
looks like a good marketing idea initially, but people trust microsoft and may
take its word over some internet company with a funny name...

~~~
joshfinnie
After seeing the link, I wanted to run here and say how awesome of a marketing
idea this was. But then I read your comment and it got me thinking...

Within this little tech circle, I think it is great. Take something big, bad
MS said; twist it, make it 2.0 and bam! Instant marketing...

However, what happens when someone else sees this website. It is going to
entice them to try Zoho? I don't think so; if anything it will make them want
to run far away and probably to MS.

I think they should have sat on this idea for a little longer and maybe cooler
heads would have prevailed. I am very interested to see how this works for
them!

------
ananthrk
This webpage is much better than the one launched earlier. Good luck :)

------
BRadmin
Let's see if this marketing works...

------
ErrantX
Because they are good at marketing

------
joeycfan
Arrogance. They think they own the business business.

------
anoopengineer
Zoho is an awesome company and I have written many blog posts among them. But
this sort of marketing is pathetic and doesn't suit any reputable company.
It's simply childish. Stop it zoho. Nobody likes a cry baby.

~~~
jonny_noog
I don't think they're being cry babies at all. They're just picking up a
fumbled ball and running with it. Good luck to them I say.

